# Tennis coach



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone know any tennis coachs in Dubai? Would be great if you could give me their contact and price range.

I wonder if it is possible to play tennis during summer with the heat and humidity.

I consider myself as just an intermediate level player.

Cheers,

Roy


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try these guys for tennis coach

[ DUET ] Dubai United Expat Tennis

They can even match you up with a tennis partner if you are scratching around for one.

Think they organise a regular tennis day on Fridays for intermediate and advanced players.

Not sure whether it's wise to play tennis in this heat but I'm going to give it a go once my racket arrives. Will let you know if I'm not in hospital for heat stroke!


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL.

thx for the info, Sam.


----------

